# Good thoughts for Duke



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

My granddog Duke was over last weekend and I found a lump under his leg. The vet did a fine needle aspiration and it is a mast cell tumor. He is scheduled for surgery Thursday. Duke will be 6 yrs old in August, he is my son's dog and is the sweetest boy. Here he is a few months ago:

I would appreciate good thoughts and prayers for Duke. I have been reading the threads on Mast Cell tumors, lots of good information. We are hoping that she can get clean margins and the pathology shows it hasn't spread. 

Praying for our boy...


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Duke! (What a handsome boy!)


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Sending prayers his way.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*Sending Good thoughts for Duke.*


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that Duke has cancer. I'm sending my positive thoughts. It's so amazing how much you son's Duke looks like our Duke!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Definitely thinking good thoughts for your boy that surgery goes well and the tumor is completely removed.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Good thoughts and prayers for your granddog Duke. Also thoughts and prayers for your family.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

You definitely have our good thoughts AND prayers.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Sending good thoughts for Duke and his family.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your good thoughts. When I took Duke in I didn't really think the lump would be anything and even told the vet "I'm sure its nothing" and she said "...but he is a golden". When she came back in the room I could tell by her face that is was something.


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

Praying for Duke and his family. Hopefully you detected it early.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Dropped Duke off this morning for his surgery. I was happy to hear back from the vet yesterday that his blood work looked really good, hopefully that is a good sign. 

All your good thoughts and prayers are very much appreciated.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

NapaValleyGolden said:


> Dropped Duke off this morning for his surgery. I was happy to hear back from the vet yesterday that his blood work looked really good, hopefully that is a good sign.
> 
> All your good thoughts and prayers are very much appreciated.


PAWS CROSSED ....:crossfing


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Prayer said for Duke!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Continuing to send good thoughts and prayers for Duke.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Duke is doing well after his surgery yesterday. I take him back on Wednesday for a check, and she should have the lab results then. She couldn't tell anything from the appearance (which I think is a good thing?). He's on antibiotics and pain meds (tramadol). 

Cody is being really good around Duke, he runs into the room and then slows down and walks very slowly over to him - very sweet. 

Thanks again for all the good thoughts, I am thinking positive that it will be a low grade and she got it all.

Here are a couple of pictures of the patient:


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Aww, poor guy! Glad he's doing better. Sammi had the same thing and we called her Frankendog until the wound healed. Hopefully his pain meds are working.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Ooops, I don't know how to rotate the pictures, sorry!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

How's the patient doing....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So glad to hear Duke came through the surgery well and is doing good. 

Praying the lab results are good.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorry I didn't see this to send prayers. I will pray for good margins and low grade tumor though.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Duke is doing well, and definitely feeling better. Unfortunately, that also means he wants to do more too! I'm taking him out on the leash so he doesn't run or move around too much, and keeping him downstairs all day. Poor thing just wants to play.

His incision looks really good, we go in on Wednesday to get it checked and hopefully get the pathology results. 

Cody is being very gentle around Duke, here they are napping together:


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

*Duke's pathology report back*

We saw the vet today to have Duke's incision checked, and she also had the pathology report back. It was a low grade tumor in the two-tier grading system, with good margins. The mass was contained by a layer of dense tissue fascia. Overall, a good report, all things considered.

The doctor was very pleased with Duke's incision and said he looked great. We go back next week to have the stitches removed. We are to continue keeping him confined, no walks, etc. Every time I take him out on the leash he gives me a look that says "are you really not going to let me run off-leash?". 

Thanks again for the good thoughts and prayers for Duke. He really is a special dog, as they all are!!

Here he is with his shirt on after his vet appointment:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear his checkup and results were so good.

Will keep Duke in my thoughts and prayers that he continues to heal and continues doing so well.

He's a handsome boy, especially in the T-shirt.


----------

